# Welche Recordingsoftware ist sinnvoll?



## Microhome (19. März 2007)

Hallo ihr lieben!
Ich mach schon seit einiger Zeit Musik, möchte mich aber jetzt richtig mit dem Thema Recording und Co befassen. In unserem Proberaum haben wir alles, was man zum Recording benötigt. Schickes Mischpult, Amps, elektronisches Schlagzeug und eben unsere Gitarren. Das Problem ist, dass ich nicht genau weiß welche Software ich verwenden soll. Ich schwanke zwischen Cubase und Adobe Audition. Als wir im Studio waren, wurde dort alles mit Cubase aufgenommen. Aber ich dachte immer, dass das mehr ein Programm zum Beats bauen ist - also über MIDI-Keyboard etc. Ich möchte eigentlich folgendes machen: Drums, Gitarren, Bass und Vocals aufnehmen und dann abmischen und nen paar GUTE Filter drüber legen (nicht dass wir das nötig hätten, aber kann man ja immer mal bissl rumprobieren ;-)

Gibt es denn solche Filter als VST-Plugins oder sind das lediglich VST-Instrumente? Wie kann ich solche Filter einbinden? Gibt es vielleicht Tutorials zum Abmischen eigener Aufnahmen?

Ich weiß, viele viele Fragen, aber umso gespannter bin ich auf eure Antworten!!


Vielen Dank und beste Grüße
m!crohome


----------



## meta_grafix (19. März 2007)

Moin,

Tipp: Cubase

Schau mal hier.

Gruß


----------



## Microhome (19. März 2007)

Naja da ich das später vielleicht auch studieren möchte (Deutsche POP) wäre so ein Kurz jetzt Geldverschwändung. Ich bräuchte nur nen paar Tipps zu den oben gestellten Fragen.


Bis denne
m!crohome


----------



## Zinken (20. März 2007)

Die einzige wirkliche Alternative zu Cubase ist Logic. Und Effekte gibt es in allen erdenklichen Varianten als VST-Plugins, wobei Cubase auch schon eine ganze Reihe
davon mitbringt. Sehr empfehlenswert sind zusätzlich zB. die Waves-Plugins (http://www.waves.com). Die Handhabung ist vielleicht Geschmackssache, aber ich war
von den Ergebnissen ziemlich begeistert.


----------



## Intuite (20. März 2007)

Microhome hat gesagt.:


> Naja da ich das später vielleicht auch studieren möchte (Deutsche POP) wäre so ein Kurz jetzt Geldverschwändung. Ich bräuchte nur nen paar Tipps zu den oben gestellten Fragen.



Ich wäre auf jeden Fall vorsichtig mit dem Begriff studieren bei der deutschen Pop. Es gibt kein staatliches Diplom, so viel ist sicher. Auch der Begriff Tonmeister ist irreführend, denn es hat nichts mit einem Diplom Tonmeisterstudium zu tun. Schau mal unter http://www.hfm-detmold.de und vergleiche die Anforderungen mit den Kursen bei der deutschen Pop. Dann wirst du schnell sehen, dass diese Privatschule nicht mit einem Studium zu vergleichen ist. Alos lass dich nicht von den Begriffen blenden!

Viele Grüße

Intuite


----------



## bokay (20. März 2007)

Cubase ist auf jeden Fall ein erstklassiges Recording Programm (besser als audition obwohl dass natürlich auch eine Frage des Geschmacks ist).

VSTi oder VST Instrumente sind auch VST PlugIns und wie der Name es ja eigentlich schon sagt handelt es sich um (virtuelle) Instrumente.

Wenn Ihr auch auf der Suche nach einem Audiointerface seit, gibt es einige die eine Cubase Version mitliefern (zwar eine abgespeckte aber zum reinschnuppern auf jeden Fall zu gebrauchen)


----------



## Microhome (20. März 2007)

@Intuite: Vielen Danken für deinen Tipp!! Dann werd ich mich da nochmal genauer Schlau machen. Wollte eh erstmal zu einem solchen Infotag um mir das vor Ort anzuschauen. Aber es ist schonmal gut wenn man weiß, was es zu vergleichen gilt!

@Zinken: Von den Wave-Plugins habe ich schonmal gehört. Das sind dann also richtige Plugins zur Musikbearbeitung, ja? Was gibt es sonst noch für welche?


Hab die DVD "Hands on Cubase" gefunden. Meint ihr das wär für meine Vorhaben sinnvoll oder wird da mehr auf das Erstellen eigener Musik mithilfe von Loops oder MIDI-Input eingegangen? Denn das möchte ich ja nicht, sondern wie oben beschrieben eben ECHTE Instrumente aufnehmen/einspielen und diese dann abmischen und Vocals drüberlegen.


Vielen Dank auf jeden Fall schonmal.
m!crohome


----------



## ph0en1xs (20. März 2007)

Würde es vielleicht auch mit Ableton Live versuchen.
Link:http://www.ableton.com
Da Cubase mit viel Einarbeitungszeit verbunden ist und die Audiobearbeitung/Verfremdung in Ableton meiner Meinung nach intuitiver und schneller von der Hand geht.
VST Plug´s und MIDI werden von Ableton auch unterstützt. 
Auch bringt Ableton schon eine Reihe sehr gute hauseigene Instrumente und Effekte mit.;-)

edit:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ableton_Live


----------



## bokay (20. März 2007)

Grundsätzlich kann man jedes Sequencer Programm Empfehlen. Saug dir halt mal die Demos und schau welches dir am besten gefällt. 
Wenn es dir nur um Audio Editing und recording geht ist ProTools auch eine Alternative (gibts es ja recht günstig auch für M-Audio Interfaces...)


----------



## Microhome (20. März 2007)

ph0en1xs, den ganzen MIDI-Kram brauche ich ja gar nicht. Die VST Schnittstelle brauche ich auch nur um Plugins einzubinden - virtuelle Instrumente benötige ich wie gesagt keine.

Könnt ihr mir mal alle Programme und Plugins (EQ, Effekte etc. - keine Instrumente) auflisten? Also ich kenne nur Plugins von Wave und Programme: Adobe Audition und Cubase. Klar kenn ich auch Fruity Loops, aber das wär ja total unzweckmäßig für Musikbearbeitung / Abmischung.


Danke euch
m!crohome


----------



## ph0en1xs (21. März 2007)

Sorry.
Das mit der MIDI Unterstützung wollte ich nur der Vollständigkeit halber erwähnen...

Meine eigentliche Aussage sollte nur die sein,das ich die Arbeit mit Ableton viel unkomplizierter finde als mit Cubase.
Und das dieses Programm deshalb für dich interessant sein könnte, da du sehr viel schneller
und mit mehr Spass zum Ziel kommst wie z.B. mit Cubase.
(Meiner Meinung nach..ist eh alles Geschmackssache  )


edit:
von WIKI

Die Hauptstärken von Live liegen in der *Echtzeitbearbeitung von Audioquellen* (Samples), die je nach Belieben im Tempo und unabhängig davon in der Tonhöhe geändert (Timestretching), mit Effekten moduliert oder mit internen Instrumenten zusammengemischt werden können. 
Ebenso lassen sich Audioquellen in Echtzeit aufnehmen und virtuelle Instrumente oder Effekte (VST, ReWire etc.) ansteuern. ... Somit erlaubt Live das *Komponieren / Improvisieren von Musik in Echtzeit*, wobei die Software auch über so genannte MIDI-Controller (z.B. Tastatur, MIDI-Keyboard, Mischpult etc.) gesteuert werden kann. 
....Als Sequenzer kann Live auch bei Aufnahmen im Studio verwendet werden, wobei er durch eine *intuitive* Bedienung eine *schnellere *Bearbeitung ermöglicht.


----------

